# vit b complex and pregnancy



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi i have been taking vit b complex as i got bells palsy in my last pregnancy and it is supposed to help, i am now pregnant again and want to carry on taking it cos the bells hasnt gone yet and i am wondering if it is safe to do so?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kooks,
Congrats on the pregnancy  Vitamin B is fine to take. Body just wee's out what it doesn't need.
Maz x


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks maz, was a bit worried


----------

